# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  JazzMando website to sunset soon

## Ted Eschliman

With very much mixed emotions, I’m announcing the *JazzMando* website will be shutting down permanently in the next few weeks. It’s been a good run, nearly two decades, but the cost of upgrading its infrastructure and maintaining storage is more than I have the resources, and frankly, passion to keep up.

I appreciate everyone’s support over the years. Scott has agreed to host additional limited material in the Cafe Lessons resources, assuming there is enough interest. If there is something you’d like to see be permanently available online, weigh in here or message me.

Also, anyone interested in running with the domain name or taking the baton with current elements is welcome to contact me, although I’ve already had some conversations with individuals already the last few months. 

Pick well.
Ted

----------

Beanzy, 

bob_mc, 

chasray, 

Dave Fultz, 

Dave Martin, 

des, 

Gary Hudson, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Paul Statman, 

Phil Vinyard, 

robert.najlis, 

Tenzin

----------


## wreded

I'm sorry to hear of this.  Lurked there and got the gist of FFcP which has really improved my playing (my opinion only!).

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Bob Clark

Sorry to hear this, Ted.  I really enjoyed your mandolin reviews.  I also liked the strings you used to sell.  Thanks for presenting the site for as long as you did.

Best wishes,

Bob

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Bob Buckingham

It has been enlightening to visit your site and it has been full of insight for someone who teaches mandolin but not really any jazz.  Music is music and it is fun to see how it all works.  Thanks for sharing your knowledge and may the road rise up to meet you as you move on.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

Ted,

      Thank you again and again for all you've done for the mandolin, at JazzMando.com, here at the Cafe, in Getting Into Jazz Mandolin, FFcP, instrument,pick,and string design, support of mandolin events, and generally helping a ton of mandolin players along on their musical journeys. Your leadership is greatly appreciated from coast to coast.

----------

Charles E., 

Mandobart, 

Mandolincelli, 

Mike Black, 

Paul Statman, 

Phil Vinyard, 

SternART

----------


## David Lewis

The site that changed me from a guitar sounding hack to someone who sounds like Im at least trying to play mandolin. Thank you for all youve done Ted. Weve corresponded in the past, and I hope to correspond in the future too.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Ted's leadership as this forum's chief moderator has been instrumental in the Cafe's enduring online presence so this change, of which I've been aware of for some time, gives me heartburn and then some. There are real reasons behind this that include his time and money that make it not in the cards for him to continue and I get that. The web has changed and continues to evolve. It's a tougher game for small niche sites which is why you see fewer and fewer these days. Enjoy them while they're around. I promise you many of them will not always be there in the future.

----------

Bob Clark, 

bstanish, 

Dave Fultz, 

DSDarr, 

j. condino, 

Mandobart, 

Rick Jones, 

rodarbal, 

SternART

----------


## seththedude

Thanks for everything Ted. MandolinCafe and JazzMando are the two heavyweights of online mandolin discussion for me.

----------

rodarbal

----------


## Bill McCall

Started mandolining with your site and book.  Been back a lot.  A wonderful resource I’m sad to see go.

----------


## John Soper

Ted:

Thanks for all that you have done for us non-Bluegrassers with your Jazz Mandolin site, your book and countless (well > 4k) posts on MC.  When I was starting out trying to figure out from scratch "cool" swing jazz rhythm voicings before "Getting Into Jazz Mandolin" was published, you were kind enough to review and correct my notes.  I have referred to the Jazz Mandolin site on many occasions for help getting my head & hands around making the world's greatest instrument fit into a group setting.  

Again, many thanks, and I hope you keep posting in MC.  Best wishes.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Ted,

Thank you for all the work you've done for the mandolin and the music community. It will last. 

Now you'll have a little more time to enjoy the four footed ones, at the least.

----------


## gtani7

This makes me sad, I've learned a lot from it, thanks for all your work on the site and your book.

It does appear that the site is pretty well archived (I haven't checked that many pages) on archive.org e.g. https://web.archive.org/web/20180412...jazzmando.com/

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Sad to read this Ted, your site was a huge stepping stone for me, and I continue to direct people to your site and book weekly. I would be much obliged if the FFCP resources found a new home somewhere that I could send folks to. 

Likewise, if there is any interest in hosting some of the more treasured content on MandoLessons, lets talk. I'd be happy to try and keep the jazzmando content alive and well in any way I can. I'll shoot you a PM as well.

Thanks for the years of work, it is and will be greatly appreciated, and has not gone unnoticed.
Baron

----------


## CES

Ted, thanks for all the effort you’ve put into your site through the years. It will definitely be missed!

----------


## Pete Martin

Thanks Ted!!  Hope the site can continue in some form.

----------


## JFDilmando

Ted;
your site has been a wonderful source over the years and certainly has been a help to me, as well as so many others...
I wish you the very best for the future.. i am sure this was a tough decision, but I am sure, the right one for you.

It is a shame that the JazzMAndo site cannot be married to the MAndolinCafe,, Scott... lock stock and barrel... tagged onto a button, so that what has been a tremendous source for learning doesn't just vanish.  Even if it was static, and was not continually improved, it could be a wonderful corner of the MandolinCafe to reference.

----------


## 40bpm

I can't let this pass without saying thank you Ted. Spent many pleasant hours on the jazzmando website.

----------


## JEStanek

Thank you Ted for everything you've given us so freely through the years on your site. FFcP is still a gold standard for so many.  It was your JazzMando strings (and picks) that really got me happy.  Your work made a lasting mark on the mandolin scene.  I'll be happy to see what Scott can keep up here.

I still run wearing my fleece JazzMando ear warmer.

Jamie

----------


## Dave Bradford

Thanks Ted for providing such a wonderful resource over the years.

----------


## Grommet

Ted,

FFCP certainly changed my approach to playing, and I loved the mandolin reviews as well. Thanks for a job well done  as Chief Moderator here. You are part of what made the Cafe experience unique. I look forward to any future mandolin or tenor guitar input from you.

Scott Crownover

----------


## DSDarr

Thanks so much Ted! Very sad to hear this well but thanks for all the work over the years. I do hope someone takes up the baton in some form or another.

David

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I appreciate everyone's kind words, and I've got good news. A few generous souls contacted me offline and I've consented to work with Baron Collins-Hill to revamp the old site and put a more current spin on a new format. Much of the old will remain, and I'm confident Baron will inject a new energy into this project I haven't been able to muster.

We hope to have more details, soon.

----------

40bpm, 

Bert Deivert, 

Bill McCall, 

bro.craig, 

colorado_al, 

Dave Bradford, 

Drew Egerton, 

DSDarr, 

gfury, 

JEStanek, 

John MacPhee, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Seale, 

MontanaMatt, 

Rick Jones, 

smokinop, 

SternART, 

StuartE

----------


## Eric Hanson

Ted,
I for one am INCREDIBLY grateful for your finding a new resource to continue this invaluable source of iinformation. 
I am just now getting into using FFCP and SO want to continue. 
I will look forward to the updates as they are shared. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

I learned so much from JazzMando over the years and am happy and honored to be taking up the torch and keeping Ted's excellent resource online! 

Stay tuned!
Baron

----------

40bpm, 

B381, 

Bert Deivert, 

bro.craig, 

DSDarr, 

JEStanek, 

John MacPhee, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Seale, 

Pete Martin

----------


## rodarbal

Being new to mandolin, it was one of the first books I picked up. Not an easy read for a beginner but like all things, repetition and practice can make basic scales musical. Your insight is invaluable and I have nothing to offer but thanks and healthy respect for bringing this greatness to our ears.

----------


## John Duncan

Ted, thank you so much for your work, time and insight into the world of Jazz. JazzMando is a great resource.

----------


## Mandolincelli

Thank you so much for Getting Into Jazz Mandolin and the JazzMando website. You provided the foundation for all of my mandolin playing and I am endlessly grateful. I wish you the best on all of your endeavors.

Ken

----------


## B381

YAY!!!!!!!  I never would have gotten my pinkie involved had it not been for the FFcP exercises........

----------


## Will Patton

Say it ain't so!  I've very much enjoyed your writing on mandolin jazz and teaching ideas over the years.   Thanks for all your efforts, much appreciated, Ted.

----------


## Dave Martin

Ted, thank you.  It has been an excellent resource, and the book really help me learn.

----------

